# Watch_Dogs 2GB vram Performance Analysis and Graphics +337.88 Driver Improvement



## AnnoyinDemon

Can you show prove that its not pirated?


----------



## bmgjet

Got my copy from Ubishop Saturday morning.
Didnt think it would let you play it before hand but Ill give it a try.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> Can you show prove that its not pirated?


Sure.

Edit: ah damnit it's upside down


----------



## bs4fun12

Very good


----------



## NinjaToast

Good work and the screens make the game look pretty good, though it's the day time shots that are always very mehtastic.


----------



## Luciferxy

are all of those screenshots using high textures ? if yes, can you post the ultra textures ss, so that we can spot the differences ?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> Can you show prove that its not pirated?


You work for the police ?







lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> Can you show prove that its not pirated?


so we have to post proof of purchase to talk about a game now?









edit: I assume you were asking because of the pirated copy not being as optimized maybe?


----------



## Murlocke

Here's some shots I just took... Most have FPS in corners.

Settings: 1440p, Ultra (maxed everything), 2x MSAA. 3GB of VRAM. SLI enabled. I do experience 1-3 frames of chops every now and then, especially in high density areas, but it's totally playable.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so we have to post proof of purchase to talk about a game now?


if it's an early copy I would think yes, heck OperationSports has this policy to avoid getting in trouble.









Edit: Too clarify their rule is you have to post proof you actually own the game by posting your games case and game in the case with your username before you can discuss the game in their impressions thread. This only applies when it's an early copy (meaning the person got it early) as to avoid trouble with devs and publishers.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> are all of those screenshots using high textures ? if yes, can you post the ultra textures ss, so that we can spot the differences ?


I'll give it a shot.


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> are all of those screenshots using high textures ? if yes, can you post the ultra textures ss, so that we can spot the differences ?


lol , if you have to look and compare side by side for difference then what's the point if it's ultra or high .


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> lol , if you have to look and compare side by side for difference then what's the point if it's ultra or high .


I'm pretty sure he just wants to know the difference between the two settings to know what you'll be missing.

I will say this: Screenshots don't do this game justice. Even my 10MB uncompressed images linked above look quite a bit worse than actually playing.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> lol , if you have to look and compare side by side for difference then what's the point if it's ultra or high .


Haha.

Okay here's some close ups, as in most games if you go really close you'll be able to make the textures look poorer than from when viewed further away.

*High*








*Ultra*








Images might decrease in quality because I've uploaded them here, but we'll see how they look.
Let's play... Spot the difference!
Only thing increased was textures to Ultra.

Got a couple more so I'll edit this post.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure he just wants to know the difference between the two settings to know what you'll be missing.*
> 
> I will say this: Screenshots don't do this game justice. Even my 10MB uncompressed images linked above look quite a bit worse than actually playing.


exactly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Haha.
> Okay here's some close ups, as in most games if you go really close you'll be able to make the textures look poorer than from when viewed further away.
> 
> Images might decrease in quality because I've uploaded them here, but we'll see how they look.
> Let's play... Spot the difference!
> Only thing increased was textures to Ultra.
> 
> Got a couple more so I'll edit this post.


thank you, I can easily spot it








not much of performance hit going from high to ultra based on your ss, I wonder if it's the same in a heavily crowded area.

That is some hefty memory usage on ultra & high, does your GPU starting to choke at that mem usage ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, I can easily spot it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much of performance hit going from high to ultra based on your ss, I wonder if it's the same in a heavily crowded area.
> 
> That is some hefty memory usage on ultra & high, does your GPU starting to choke at that mem usage ?


It's a slideshow basically on Ultra textures. On high it's alright.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Images might decrease in quality because I've uploaded them here, but we'll see how they look.
> Let's play... Spot the difference!
> Only thing increased was textures to Ultra.
> 
> Got a couple more so I'll edit this post.


The scarf and the hood are the only ones which have difference on Ultra.

Is there Physx and Gameworks settings? Is there anything of these technologies in the game? Did you leave motion blur on maybe turning it off will improve the performance?


----------



## cstkl1

I did test just now. 780ti Matrix at 1440p with everything maxed out except no AA. Everything was fine fps was rocking until.. car chase. Frame Latency went off the roof. the Texture amount which hits the VRAM used... seriously decided depending on the action sequence. Low action u wont feel it.
Car chase, gun shooting etc..

Reduced the Texture from ultra and it was fine but still not as smooth as running on a titan black. Not even close.

Its not the other settings thats really is the issue for 780ti but the texture with the limited mem.

Here is a video of 2560x1080p with everything maxed out with Rainrender on and FX PC at 4x MSAA
if 780ti had 4gb of mem.. it would have owned this game. only other option is Ubi have some kind of option like VT compress etc like wolfy did.


----------



## th3illusiveman

I'll test more tomorrow but for me Level of Detail is what kills FPS and induces stutter. Of course i'm running the trial version of the game because my copy unlocks on the 27th so that version may not be as updated as Ubi store ones.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> The scarf and the hood are the only ones which have difference on Ultra.
> 
> Is there Physx and Gameworks settings? Is there anything of these technologies in the game? Did you leave motion blur on maybe turning it off will improve the performance?


I probably need to post other shots than just close ups, I'll see what i can do.

No Physx to my knowledge, what do you mean by Gameworks, It's Nvidia exclusive isn't it? I remember reading about the Unreal Engine 4 having Gameworks support from Nvidia.


----------



## Pantsu

I gave it a go and it seems the game is heavily CPU bound in some places. Especially when driving around intersections the fps could drop <30 regardless of min/ultra settings. And this was with my 4.4 GHz 2500K. The CPU utilization hovers between 70-100% with all cores. It would certainly be interesting to see some CPU benches with this game. They do recommend 8-core CPUs so maybe that would help alleviate the bottlenecking. Level of Detail setting seems to be pretty much the only thing that will drop cpu usage, the rest are more or less GPU intensive settings. Hopefully AMD will release a working CF profile for this soon, since one 280X doesn't seem to be enough even for 1080p. AC IV had similar troubles actually but CF support definetely helped even though it seemed at first like the game was bottlenecking because of the CPU.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> I gave it a go and it seems the game is heavily CPU bound in some places. Especially when driving around intersections the fps could drop <30 regardless of min/ultra settings. And this was with my 4.4 GHz 2500K. The CPU utilization hovers between 70-100% with all cores. It would certainly be interesting to see some CPU benches with this game. They do recommend 8-core CPUs so maybe that would help alleviate the bottlenecking. Level of Detail setting seems to be pretty much the only thing that will drop cpu usage, the rest are more or less GPU intensive settings. Hopefully AMD will release a working CF profile for this soon, since one 280X doesn't seem to be enough even for 1080p. AC IV had similar troubles actually but CF support definetely helped even though it seemed at first like the game was bottlenecking because of the CPU.


It's nice to see a game properly stressing CPU cores, I wonder how 2600Ks, six cores and eight cores would perform, from both Intel and AMD.
And your 2500K is at 4.4GHz? wow that's surprising to see the frame-rate dropping still, I expect a driver or two and some patches to help smooth this game out, but currently it looks like you need alot of video ram to run this game smoothly at higher settings, the 290 owners seem to fair better than the 780s









I think I'm gonna give dual core a try at 4GHz, maybe today.
This is for those who have less than 4 cores and to see how this game scales from two to four processor cores.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> *I think I'm gonna give dual core a try at 4GHz, maybe today.
> This is for those who have less than 4 cores* and to see how this game scales from two to four processor cores.


Please do that I'll be waiting for it. There are some videos on the YT with i3s running at medium. Seems like it can start with 2 cores or maybe is it because hyper-threading.


----------



## sepiashimmer

In a lot of videos the game character is killing cops, etc. Is it necessary? Can you play like Splinter Cell by making your way through by not getting yourself seen?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> In a lot of videos the game character is killing cops, etc. Is it necessary? Can you play like Splinter Cell by making your way through by not getting yourself seen?


Hmm I haven't played too much of the story but from the missions I tried you're often given a "takedown" objective so you can either shoot them down or get up close to do a melee.
I've played stealthy a few times and it can work but I think there may be a few missions where you are required to take down or kill a target, not 100% certain however.

There's distractions you can use to lure the opponents so you can play stealthy if you want.


----------



## davcc22

ill give it a run on the 7870 when it comes out might save up for it aye and it will more than likely bee on a [email protected] and a 7870 @1200/1300 yes thoes numbers are verry stable here


----------



## cstkl1

btw what for it to finish processing.. youtube..





Yes u need 6gb min.

But no u dont need a 8core/threaded cpu. Assuming with Monitor software running at the background and shadowplay..
It was doing 6 threads on scenes, 4-5 threads on actual gameplay.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> btw what for it to finish processing.. youtube..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes u need 6gb min.
> 
> But no u dont need a 8core/threaded cpu. Assuming with Monitor software running at the background and shadowplay..
> It was doing 6 threads on scenes, 4-5 threads on actual gameplay.


If you're not recording try disabling shadowplay's shadowtime mode, I found that would draw performance and cause stuttering in Watch Dogs.

I'm currently testing performance between 2-4 cores, someone asked for it but I cant seem to find the post to quote it, check the original post for results.


----------



## mrawesome421

Great post here. Exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks +Rep


----------



## twerk

Great testing, thanks!

Got my copy today, just like every other game my 680 runs out of juice before the 2GB vram becomes an issue.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Great post here. Exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks +Rep


Thanks, glad I could help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Great testing, thanks!
> 
> Got my copy today, just like every other game my 680 runs out of juice before the 2GB vram becomes an issue.


Interesting, what settings if you dont mind me asking and how's the performance, a 680 @1.3GHz from what i remember is a crazy clock.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've done a test with three cores, it's much more stabler than Dual Core, which shows this game is using that third core and it makes a big difference!

Uploading graphs soon.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> If you're not recording try disabling shadowplay's shadowtime mode, I found that would draw performance and cause stuttering in Watch Dogs.
> 
> I'm currently testing performance between 2-4 cores, someone asked for it but I cant seem to find the post to quote it, check the original post for results.


Its always been disabled.
and when its on also no stuttering.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its always been disabled.
> and when its on also no stuttering.


Nice, what hardware?


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> Can you show prove that its not pirated?


I think it would be a bad idea if he put any identifying info up there because Ubisoft might pull the old GTA V trick that Microsoft pulled.


----------



## Dragoon

I wonder how well SLI 670s would fare here... Until now they've been chewing everything I throw at them.

The game looks amazing too.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I think it would be a bad idea if he put any identifying info up there because Ubisoft might pull the old GTA V trick that Microsoft pulled.


I doubt it, Ubisoft seemingly already lost their handle on the situation plus the issues and concerns are now wide spread. The only things they can really do is tell us that there will a day one patch to address the issues or not address the situation at all. That said, on the Watch Dogs twitter they gave the blessing to post gameplay content (though stating not to post story spoilers) on Thursday and they did not in anyway state that only console versions were allowed. Plus it's the retail copies that were allowed to be played before official launch on PC, so it's really on them.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> I doubt it, Ubisoft seemingly already lost their handle on the situation plus the issues and concerns are now wide spread. The only things they can really do is tell us that there will a day one patch to address the issues or not address the situation at all. That said, on the Watch Dogs twitter they gave the blessing to post gameplay content (though stating not to post story spoilers) on Thursday and they did not in anyway state that only console versions were allowed. Plus it's the retail copies that were allowed to be played before official launch on PC, so it's really on them.


finally we see on side of ubisoft, that they dont want to annoy people anymore. or they just pretend as they have a lot hanging on this new franchise. then again a yearly watch dogs would be very bad idea


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> finally we see on side of ubisoft, that they dont want to annoy people anymore. or they just pretend as they have a lot hanging on this new franchise. then again a yearly watch dogs would be very bad idea


I want a quality title, I dont want to hear five months from now "Watch Dogs: Trojan Horse announced" or whatever and another before 2016, that's basically what happening to Assassin's Creed and it shows..


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> finally we see on side of ubisoft, that they dont want to annoy people anymore. or they just pretend as they have a lot hanging on this new franchise. then again a yearly watch dogs would be very bad idea


They've already stated they wont make a title if there is no intention of making it a franchise, so you can almost undoubtedly bet they are going to make a sequel regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I want a quality title, I dont want to hear five months from now "Watch Dogs: Trojan Horse announced" or whatever and another before 2016, that's basically what happening to Assassin's Creed and it shows..


Yeah, it's a shame they did this to AC but it's the thing to do thanks to CoD making bank yearly.


----------



## helioNz4R

Well, the game is cool and all, but the optimization is really bad.
I have the game running on Ultra with SMAA and HBAO+High and the framedrops are really frequent.
I tried to look deeper into it and it seems that im not CPU/Vram bound. I have 8gigs of ram, the game itself takes about 3gigs:

gpu usage 60~
cpu usage at 80%
vram usage usually 88-92%



I tried to cap the fps to 30 to reduce the drops, no bueno.
Yeah, this game needs some work.

btw my rig is as follows:

780ghz 3gigs
2500k
8gigs of ram


----------



## gooface

people need to stop complaining and wait till the game is officially launched (day 1 patch? new display drivers, etc...) so take all performance related issues with a grain of salt right now till it officially releases.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> people need to stop complaining and wait till the game is officially launched (day 1 patch? new display drivers, etc...) so take all performance related issues with a grain of salt right now till it officially releases.


Yep, that's why I made sure I mentioned that, I'm wondering how they'll improve things, but one thing for sure is that the Ultra textures may not change, the game itself is saying "3GB" for vram, and TitanFall wasn't lying when It had the same thing, but that game doesn't have texture streaming so it might not count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helioNz4R*
> 
> Well, the game is cool and all, but the optimization is really bad.
> I have the game running on Ultra with SMAA and HBAO+High and the framedrops are really frequent.
> I tried to look deeper into it and it seems that im not CPU/Vram bound. I have 8gigs of ram, the game itself takes about 3gigs:
> 
> gpu usage 60~
> cpu usage at 80%
> vram usage usually 88-92%
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to cap the fps to 30 to reduce the drops, no bueno.
> Yeah, this game needs some work.
> 
> btw my rig is as follows:
> 
> 780ghz 3gigs
> 2500k
> 8gigs of ram


That's really odd, is that the frame-rate saying 26fps in the corner?
What's your GPU utilization and frame-rate when these drops aren't occurring, say for instance a stable frame-rate for a long period of time like running around on foot?


----------



## dfg555

What are your settings for the on screen display? Or application profile?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> What are your settings for the on screen display? Or application profile?


Is that question for me?


----------



## dfg555

Yes.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> Yes.


On screen display, are you referring to MSI Afterburner's OSD? or something else.

Application profile, the Nvidia settings? If so I haven't played around with them, they should be at their defaults.


----------



## jacexunmons

think so,Good work and the screens make the game look pretty good, though it's the day time shots that are always very mehtastic. thanks


----------



## dfg555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> On screen display, are you referring to MSI Afterburner's OSD? or something else.
> 
> Application profile, the Nvidia settings? If so I haven't played around with them, they should be at their defaults.


I'm referring to MSI Afterburner's RivaTuner Settings.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> I'm referring to MSI Afterburner's RivaTuner Settings.



These?
I dont usually have the frame-rate capped, but I forgot to take it off from last night's testing.


----------



## dfg555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> These?
> I dont usually have the frame-rate capped, but I forgot to take it off from last night's testing.


Oh thanks alot!

I noticed your GPU Max Buffered Frames is set to 2? What happens if it's set to 1 do you stutter?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> Oh thanks alot!
> 
> I noticed your GPU Max Buffered Frames is set to 2? What happens if it's set to 1 do you stutter?


Someone suggested to put it on 2, so I did. I think they'll be the next things I test to see If they do anything for my performance.


----------



## mohit9206

Good to know that the game atleast runs on dual core CPU's even though the performance hit is hard.Does this game take advantage of hyperthreading ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Good to know that the game atleast runs on dual core CPU's even though the performance hit is hard.Does this game take advantage of hyperthreading ?


Would have to ask one of the I3 or i7 owners to test.









I'm currently in the process of performing a run on both the 337.81 driver and the 337.88 driver. The 337.81 test has been done, the new driver is next to test.


----------



## edalbkrad

I think the lowest cpu that can provide enjoyable gameplay would be a haswell pentium.

Anything lower and you can expect this:
He has a decent videocard but that cpu is just a monster bottleneck.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> I think the lowest cpu that can provide enjoyable gameplay would be a haswell pentium.
> 
> Anything lower and you can expect this:
> He has a decent videocard but that cpu is just a monster bottleneck.


That was painful to watch, worse even than when I played BFBC2 on an '09 MBP. This game seals the deal for me though. I'm ready for a 4790K upgrade, the sooner the better.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> That was painful to watch, worse even than when I played BFBC2 on an '09 MBP. This game seals the deal for me though. I'm ready for a 4790K upgrade, the sooner the better.


I'm curious to why you're coming from a 3570K @4.2GHz and plan on getting a 4790K, do you want those extra threads, or is it something else?
If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm curious to why you're coming from a 3570K @4.2GHz and plan on getting a 4790K, do you want those extra threads, or is it something else?
> If you dont mind me asking.


It's more a case of i7 envy than anything else to be honest. I have my doubts about buying an 1150 CPU so late in the sockets life but the temptation is strong. And now that I know a bit more than I did 2 years ago I can do a better job of picking the other components as well. I'd have never put a 3570K on a Z68 board had I been a bit more knowledgeable. That's not to say there is anything wrong with Z68, it's just that in hindsight I wanted the newest components I could get at the time and settled on a board that was a generation old already.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> It's more a case of i7 envy than anything else to be honest. I have my doubts about buying an 1150 CPU so late in the sockets life but the temptation is strong.


Broadwell is supposedly around the corner, I heard it might be for 1150 but I'm not certain, I think you should wait for that if you want an i7 instead of grabbing a Haswell refresh, why not a new architecture?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Broadwell is supposedly around the corner, I heard it might be for 1150 but I'm not certain, I think you should wait for that if you want an i7 instead of grabbing a Haswell refresh, why not a new architecture?


It's a never-ending battle between common sense and careless consumerism. Here's to hoping common sense triumphs in the end.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> It's a never-ending battle between common sense and careless consumerism. Here's to hoping common sense triumphs in the end.


I know someone who got a Z68 and a 2600K, a few weeks or months later the Ivys and Z77s released, he wasn't very happy, it happens, hardware moves along so quickly you can easily lose track of it if you dont study every rumor and news that slips out, I almost bought a 4670K and a Z87 motherboard a month ago, but then I heard about Devils Canyon and decided to put it off until then, now I'm hearing about Broadwell coming out soon after.









And yes indeed ha


----------



## TopicClocker

337.88 driver improvements in the OP, many improvements, only possible problem now is Ultra textures, however the performance of that has improved greatly too!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I have my doubts about buying an 1150 CPU so late in the sockets life but the temptation is strong.


Presently there is no such thing as early or late in sockets life, especially with Intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Broadwell is supposedly around the corner, I heard it might be for 1150 but I'm not certain, I think you should wait for that if you want an i7 instead of grabbing a Haswell refresh, why not a new architecture?


There are reports that Broadwell will release in 2015 but he could buy 9 series chipset motherboard so it'll be compatible with it.


----------



## cstkl1

Latest Driver with retail release.,,, test,, 1 hour gameplay.. avg FPS went up but.. frame latency on AA still big. Maxed out, FX on, Rainrend PC, etc etc.. 2560x1080 TXAA 4x. Single Titan Black at 2560x1080.

WIll post sli later. with the new driver.


FPS
MAX - 445.1000
MIN - 21.6000
AVG - 60.6692

Frame Latency
MAX - 316.6490
MIN - 2.7180
AVG - 29.2271

VRAM
MAX - 3858.2300
MIN - 783.2230
AVG - 3504.1451


----------



## narukun

Hey guys, I want to buy a new GPU. But thinking in the incoming games and Watch Dogs, I'm between the *R9 280X 3gb vs GTX 770 2gb vs GTX 760 4gb.* which one should I get?.

The GTX 770 *2gb* on Ultra Texture have a terrible Stutter? or it is totally playable?, I have the GTX 650ti boost 2gb and I can't play with Ultra Texture, too much stutter (even with 337.88 and 1 day patch, shadow medium, hbao+ low).

Thanks.


----------



## Pantsu

The performance problems aren't really with the GPU, other than the VRAM limit. For Ultra textures @1080p or higher you need 3 GB at least, there's no ifs or buts.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Latest Driver with retail release.,,, test,, 1 hour gameplay.. avg FPS went up but.. frame latency on AA still big. Maxed out, FX on, Rainrend PC, etc etc.. 2560x1080 TXAA 4x. Single Titan Black at 2560x1080.
> 
> WIll post sli later. with the new driver.
> 
> FPS
> MAX - 445.1000
> MIN - 21.6000
> AVG - 60.6692
> 
> Frame Latency
> MAX - 316.6490
> MIN - 2.7180
> AVG - 29.2271
> 
> VRAM
> MAX - 3858.2300
> MIN - 783.2230
> AVG - 3504.1451


even with a Black Titan you still get those frame lat spikes ?
perhaps it's not just a VRAM wall problems afterall ...


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Someone suggested to put it on 2, so I did. I think they'll be the next things I test to see If they do anything for my performance.


Always thought 3 was best...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> even with a Black Titan you still get those frame lat spikes ?
> perhaps it's not just a VRAM wall problems afterall ...


my bad i found its because of the shadowplay.


----------



## LJCH4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to buy a new GPU. But thinking in the incoming games and Watch Dogs, I'm between the *R9 280X 3gb vs GTX 770 2gb vs GTX 760 4gb.* which one should I get?.
> 
> The GTX 770 *2gb* on Ultra Texture have a terrible Stutter? or it is totally playable?, I have the GTX 650ti boost 2gb and I can't play with Ultra Texture, too much stutter (even with 337.88 and 1 day patch, shadow medium, hbao+ low).
> 
> Thanks.


Yep I got a gtx 770 2gb version here and i still got issue vram "Textures: Ultra (3gb vram) and High (2gb vram)" in settings and still stuttering when set "high" textures in settings. I think we better wait for next patch for fixing it







i hope. This is obviously "Textures" need to fix it not because of 2gb vram or 3gb vram. I tested it myself 8xMSAA (2gb vram) and Textures: Medium (less than 2gb) without issue or none stuttering. New driver 337.88 is same result also I know Nvidia test it with a gtx titan







. You can see this http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/watch-dogs-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide
but you can see scroll down "Watch Dogs Optimal Playable Settings" you will find a gtx 770 4gb use Ultra textures and a gtx 770 2gb version use High textures.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gagn/

p.s. sorry my english is poop


----------



## odin4905

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2920XM CPU @ 2.50GHz
GPU: 2 x NVIDIA GTX 580M in SLI
Memory: 2GB GDDR5 @1500MHz(on each card, can only use one for VRAM)

It goes without saying, but if I could afford to drop half a thousand on 780's or even in the range of 600's to 700's of GTX cards, I would. Anyways, I should have exactly 2GB VRAM to use for Watch Dogs. However, if I have Textures set to High, the game stutters every few seconds(10 or 15 seconds) no matter what all of the other settings are on, low or ultra, doesn't affect the stutter much.

Obviously, for now I have to play with Textures on Medium(the lowest setting), but I am wondering why? I have just enough VRAM to do High Textures. Hopefully, this is just something to be patched. After searching the internet and seeing that people with MUCH higher powered cards than me are having this issue, I feel that might be the case. They better patch soon, though, because Textures on Medium looks pretty lame close-up on people and such. May as well have gotten it on PS3 or Xbox360 and had no stutter(but probably lucky to have 30fps on those haha)


----------



## odin4905

Update: I have tried playing Watch Dogs with SLI activated and deactivated now a few times, and I believe deactivating SLI does make MOST of the stuttering(especially when driving cars) go away. It's still there, but happens rarely instead of every few seconds. Could be they also need to patch it to work better with SLI. You'd think by now, that would be a given in new games, but whatever. This way, I believe I can keep the High Textures on, so this might be the best way for me to play for now.

I also found that they don't have support for Dolby Digital Live yet. Frustrating, since I normally use that with a headset. My 5.1 speaker setup is great, but my room doesn't allow for great positioning of the speakers for gaming. Rear 2 speakers are the main problem.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin4905*
> 
> Update: I have tried playing Watch Dogs with SLI activated and deactivated now a few times, and I believe deactivating SLI does make MOST of the stuttering(especially when driving cars) go away. It's still there, but happens rarely instead of every few seconds. Could be they also need to patch it to work better with SLI. You'd think by now, that would be a given in new games, but whatever. This way, I believe I can keep the High Textures on, so this might be the best way for me to play for now.
> 
> I also found that they don't have support for Dolby Digital Live yet. Frustrating, since I normally use that with a headset. My 5.1 speaker setup is great, but my room doesn't allow for great positioning of the speakers for gaming. Rear 2 speakers are the main problem.


I was going to suggest to disable SLi but it seems you've already done that, hopefully they pull together a patch this week to resolve these problems, I think they've only had one patch since the 23rd unless it updated without me noticing.
That CPU looks to be pretty capable, alot more than mine if your cores/threads are being utilized.

The stuttering problems on some of the settings and driving at high-speeds is pretty infuriating, especially when recording, it shows up so badly.


----------



## LJCH4E

@TopicClocker

Nice job. I did test it, too. My GPU is a gtx 770 is pretty much same issue with "Textures: Ultra (3gb vram) and High (2gb vram)." I had to put Textures: Medium which is less than 2gb vram but that's not issue right here. I even test with 8xMSAA is 2gb vram is perfect fine and no stuttering at all. You can see here video (read description first)


----------



## LJCH4E

omg i hate youtube converter. bad quality


----------



## gatesmarch

Well after updating to the latest drivers, and overclocking my 780 classified to 1375mhz core and 7500mhz memory, this game is running like butter with everything maxed out.


----------



## LJCH4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well after updating to the latest drivers, and overclocking my 780 classified to 1375mhz core and 7500mhz memory, this game is running like butter with everything maxed out.










i think i want to buy a gtx 780ti or just gtx 780.


----------



## Alex132

Anyone else having tons of problems running with GK106 and 2GB VRAM?

I cannot play this game at all.


----------



## LJCH4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone else having tons of problems running with GK106 and 2GB VRAM?
> 
> I cannot play this game at all.


Which card? Make sure you change Textures: Medium or low in settings just for now. New patch is coming soon. I hope so.


----------



## Martan

_*On to the stuttering problems:*_

In Windows 8.1 running the game using Uplay launcher with *DISABLED Pagefile/Virtual memory* in Windows *DID the MAGIC TRICK*, for me!

I think this will be fixed because there's something wrong with the memory resource allocation when the Windows system is running with the virtual memory Enabled.

Quote:


> Running it with no drops bellow 30 FPS or stuttering on GTX 770 with 'only' 2GB DDR5 VRAM.
> 
> *Around 40 FPS*
> _Usually driving in the city with lots of stuff on the streets_
> 
> *Around 50 FPS*
> _Aiden walking/running in the city with lots of stuff on the streets_
> 
> *60 FPS locked*
> _When there's no big things going on, slowly walking, looking around_


*My config and settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Config:*
i5 4670K at 4.2 GHz
8 GB DDR3 2000 MHz
GTX 770 2 GB at 1220 MHz core
Crucial M500 240 GB
Windows 8.1 Pro x64

*Game Settings:*
1920 x 1200 Windowed Borderless mode
Ultra textures
Ultra settings
HBAO+ High
VSYNC OFF
AA OFF
Max Pre-Rendered frames 1

*RadeonPro settings:*
V-SYNC ON with Triple-buffering, lock to 60Hz
SMAA Ultra config
AF 16x

*NVIDIA Control Panel settings:*
watch_dogs.exe profile
AF 16x
FXAA OFF
AA Gamma ON
AA Mode Application-controlled
AA Transparency OFF
CUDA All
Max Pre-Rendered frames 1
Single display performance
Prefer max. performance
Shader Cache ON
Anisotropic sample optimization OFF
Negative LOD bias Clamp
Texture filtering Quality HIGH Q
Trilinear optimization ON
Threaded optimization ON
Triple buffering OFF
Vertical sync OFF


----------



## LJCH4E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martan*
> 
> _*On to the stuttering problems:*_
> 
> In Windows 8.1 running the game using Uplay launcher with *DISABLED Pagefile/Virtual memory* in Windows *DID the MAGIC TRICK*, for me!
> 
> I think this will be fixed because there's something wrong with the memory resource allocation when the Windows system is running with the virtual memory Enabled.
> *My config and settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Config:*
> i5 4670K at 4.2 GHz
> 8 GB DDR3 2000 MHz
> GTX 770 2 GB at 1220 MHz core
> Crucial M500 240 GB
> Windows 8.1 Pro x64
> 
> *Game Settings:*
> 1920 x 1200 Windowed Borderless mode
> Ultra textures
> Ultra settings
> HBAO+ High
> VSYNC OFF
> AA OFF
> Max Pre-Rendered frames 1
> 
> *RadeonPro settings:*
> V-SYNC ON with Triple-buffering, lock to 60Hz
> SMAA Ultra config
> AF 16x
> 
> *NVIDIA Control Panel settings:*
> watch_dogs.exe profile
> AF 16x
> FXAA OFF
> AA Gamma ON
> AA Mode Application-controlled
> AA Transparency OFF
> CUDA All
> Max Pre-Rendered frames 1
> Single display performance
> Prefer max. performance
> Shader Cache ON
> Anisotropic sample optimization OFF
> Negative LOD bias Clamp
> Texture filtering Quality HIGH Q
> Trilinear optimization ON
> Threaded optimization ON
> Triple buffering OFF
> Vertical sync OFF


Thanks, I just try it recently. It works perfectly. Same here Windows 8.1 and a gtx 770. Cheers!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LJCH4E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Martan*
> 
> _*On to the stuttering problems:*_
> 
> In Windows 8.1 running the game using Uplay launcher with *DISABLED Pagefile/Virtual memory* in Windows *DID the MAGIC TRICK*, for me!
> 
> I think this will be fixed because there's something wrong with the memory resource allocation when the Windows system is running with the virtual memory Enabled.
> *My config and settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Config:*
> i5 4670K at 4.2 GHz
> 8 GB DDR3 2000 MHz
> GTX 770 2 GB at 1220 MHz core
> Crucial M500 240 GB
> Windows 8.1 Pro x64
> 
> *Game Settings:*
> 1920 x 1200 Windowed Borderless mode
> Ultra textures
> Ultra settings
> HBAO+ High
> VSYNC OFF
> AA OFF
> Max Pre-Rendered frames 1
> 
> *RadeonPro settings:*
> V-SYNC ON with Triple-buffering, lock to 60Hz
> SMAA Ultra config
> AF 16x
> 
> *NVIDIA Control Panel settings:*
> watch_dogs.exe profile
> AF 16x
> FXAA OFF
> AA Gamma ON
> AA Mode Application-controlled
> AA Transparency OFF
> CUDA All
> Max Pre-Rendered frames 1
> Single display performance
> Prefer max. performance
> Shader Cache ON
> Anisotropic sample optimization OFF
> Negative LOD bias Clamp
> Texture filtering Quality HIGH Q
> Trilinear optimization ON
> Threaded optimization ON
> Triple buffering OFF
> Vertical sync OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just try it recently. It works perfectly. Same here Windows 8.1 and a gtx 770. Cheers!
Click to expand...

How to disable pagefile?


----------



## Martan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How to disable pagefile?


Right Click Windows logo >> System
Left navigation pane >> Advanced system settings

Under Advanced tab >> select Settings in Performance section
Under Performance Options >> select Advanced tab
Under Virtual Memory >> select Change...

Unselect "Automatically manage paging file size for all drivers"
Set "No paging file" option on all your drivers.

Restart Windows.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How to disable pagefile?
> 
> 
> 
> Right Click Windows logo >> System
> Left navigation pane >> Advanced system settings
> 
> Under Advanced tab >> select Settings in Performance section
> Under Performance Options >> select Advanced tab
> Under Virtual Memory >> select Change...
> 
> Unselect "Automatically manage paging file size for all drivers"
> Set "No paging file" option on all your drivers.
> 
> Restart Windows.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I meant for this game specifically. I know there is a command you can add on to the end of a shortcut or something


----------



## Martan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thanks, but I meant for this game specifically. I know there is a command you can add on to the end of a shortcut or something


I was curious, that you should knew/google it, but whatever.

Ok the command used in many games is:

Code:



Code:


-disablepagefilecheck

But It will not work if you've got the Uplay version...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thanks, but I meant for this game specifically. I know there is a command you can add on to the end of a shortcut or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious, that you should knew/google it, but whatever.
> 
> Ok the command used in many games is:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -disablepagefilecheck
> 
> But It will not work if you've got the Uplay version...
Click to expand...

Oh... damn :/

Well thanks anyway


----------



## gatesmarch

Yup, I disabled pagefile on C: (where watchdogs is installed) and assigned it to another drive. Game runs AMAZING now.


----------



## narukun

Yeah I noticed that too, but only in Windows 8.1, I have an SSD and was always in 100% usage with Watch Dogs (and of course, stutter).

I installed Windows 7 on another partition to play Watch Dogs and runs 200% smoother (pagefile and everything default). Better than Windows 8.1 with pagefile disable.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martan*
> 
> Right Click Windows logo >> System
> Left navigation pane >> Advanced system settings
> 
> Under Advanced tab >> select Settings in Performance section
> Under Performance Options >> select Advanced tab
> Under Virtual Memory >> select Change...
> 
> Unselect "Automatically manage paging file size for all drivers"
> Set "No paging file" option on all your drivers.
> 
> Restart Windows.


When I disable pagefile (Windows 7), my system crashes whenever I run the game saying it ran out of memory. I'm curious how others with the same amount of ram (8gb) are able to achieve this?


----------



## error-id10t

^^ Yeap, same here. I ran out of RAM when pagefile was 1GB, I had to up it to 3GB for that problem to go away. No idea how people are able to play without one and 8GB of RAM.. must be lesser settings.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ^^ Yeap, same here. I ran out of RAM when pagefile was 1GB, I had to up it to 3GB for that problem to go away. No idea how people are able to play without one and 8GB of RAM.. must be lesser settings.


its less background apps. My main cpu has 2.5gb in the background at idle.


----------



## error-id10t

No.. it's not that, Win8.1 is pretty smart and I don't install junk. When I boot it's using a tad over 950M RAM at logon, after everything is loaded it settles to 1.3GB.

Of course it could be Win8.1 itself that is having problems with how Watch_Dogs is using RAM, I don't know. I went from 1GB static pagefile to 3GB and the problem disappeared.


----------



## Torvi

Thanks op! i was just about to search for some new info over how watchdogs run on 2gb cards and ur thread popped out! Much love and rep now im more sure about getting it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Thanks op! i was just about to search for some new info over how watchdogs run on 2gb cards and ur thread popped out! Much love and rep now im more sure about getting it.


No problem, glad I could help, bare in mind this game still does have it's stuttering issues which are affecting more or less everyone, my stuttering isn't so bad anymore ever since I dropped Shadows to High instead of Ultra, still waiting on that patch though... lol

"Soon" they said lol.


----------



## Torvi

Im not gonna get it now anyway, ill wait for it till it gets on steam sale







no game is worth the price they call


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Im not gonna get it now anyway, ill wait for it till it gets on steam sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no game is worth the price they call


I'd say only the masterpieces are







games like skyrim maybe ! but that said I gonna wait till the legendary edition gonna get on sale for like less than 10 lol, and same for watch dogs yyea, unless I get a good deal on an nvidia card by the end of the month..


----------

